
Asciimatics – create full-screen text UIs on any platform - gilad
https://github.com/peterbrittain/asciimatics
======
vortex_ape
Asciimatics is awesome! I was able to create this terminal-based presentation
tool (with colors and effects) using it: [https://github.com/vinayak-
mehta/present](https://github.com/vinayak-mehta/present)

~~~
mebr
That looks really fun!

~~~
vortex_ape
Yes it was fun making it thanks to all the asciimatics effects! I was also
able to extend an internal asciimatics class to add a feature for pre-recorded
code demos, which lets you _play_ code on a slide, like someone is typing it
:D

------
teddyh
How does this compare to Urwid¹, which also does this?

1\. [http://urwid.org/](http://urwid.org/)

------
dredmorbius
As an app dev newb, I was searching recently for something vaguely TUI
toolkit-ish, with standard pluggable elements. I know of ncurses, but it's
quite low-level. I was surprised to find virtually nothing (though my search-
fu may have been weak).

What resources --- libraries, documentation, books --- for TUI development
would folks recommend?

~~~
ludsan
There is tcell and tview for golang.

[https://github.com/rivo/tview](https://github.com/rivo/tview)

------
voldacar
I'm loving all these TUI libraries being posted here lately.

~~~
dredmorbius
What else recently, if you don't mind?

~~~
voldacar
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24318367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24318367)

Here's one, with a few more in comments. There were a bunch more posted over
the past ~72 hrs that I can't seem to find now

~~~
dredmorbius
Thanks.

------
gojomo
For emoji-capable terminals, games & simulations like that of (other-front-
page-story)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24317034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24317034)
seem promising with this!

------
ngcc_hk
Need a game demo like solitaire.

~~~
xellisx
I tried to do this with nurses and nodejs many years ago, but the library did
allow it to output to a telnet session, so I gave up.

------
S-E-P
I'm having ncurses flashbacks hardcore right about now. Great work :)

------
eggy
Are there any non-Python TUIs?

